# Proposed Fee Schedule



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I noticed that a name change to the hunters education item. Just curious as to what changed if anything. Was call "Resident 365 Hunter Ed Hunting". Now is call "Resident 365 Hunter Ed Completion".

Any reason?


----------

